
Do It For Denmark No one has solved Denmark's falling birthrate. Until now. - thyselius
http://do-it-for-denmark.dk
======
joshreads
Nobody has solved the "problem" of a falling birthrate in a culture where
there's easy access to birth control and general overall prosperity in an
economic system where children are financial drains rather than financial
assets, and they will continue to not solve it because it's not actually a
problem?

~~~
Cyph0n
Declining birth rate is not actually a problem? OK then. Also, referring to
children as "financial drains" makes them look much worse than they really
are. I wonder if you've ever had children..

~~~
dingaling
Yes, and we've stopped at one because children are a financial drain.

As an example: if we both continue to work, weekday childcare will consume 70%
of my wife's income.

Add to that all the other costs of raising children, and the potential income
lost through not being able to take advantage of new opportunities as they
arise, and I understand the Danish situation.

~~~
Cyph0n
I guess I forgot an important thing inherent in Western society: children
leave home and never come back, in most cases. From that perspective, I
understand your decision, and I think it's logical in many ways. Your
investment is an near-guaranteed loss, so why make it, right?

Where I'm from, things are different. It's the responsibility of the children
to take care of their parents, especially during old age. In some cases, all
of the children decide to live with their parents along with their families. I
know it sounds weird, but it works in practice. This, I believe, makes raising
children worthwhile, because there is a chance, even if it isn't that large,
that your children will return the favor when you become old.

Sorry for the long rant by the way. I wish you and your wife good luck :)

------
normloman
I have a fantasy that birthrates continue to fall in the developed world,
while urbanization continues to rise. Then we can demolish the empty suburbs
and turn them into national parks.

A guy can dream, can't he?

~~~
eyeareque
This slightly reminds me of the movie named idiocracy.

------
andygeers
I love that Google Translate converts this to "Do It For Ireland"

~~~
marcd
you can switch to the english version by clicking the union jack in the upper
right corner ;)

------
kiyanforoughi
Japan needs one of these!

------
pella
twitter message:

 _" Take a Spies city-trip. Make a baby. Stop Denmark's declining birth rate
and win baby gear. #doitfordenmark [http://do-it-for-denmark.dk/"*](http://do-
it-for-denmark.dk/"*)

------
7schlaefer
Any Danish care to comment?

~~~
INTPenis
Ugh yes, and someone just posted an ad for a travel agency to HN. I hope
they're proud or at least in some sort of referral program. ;)

------
E-for-Endetta
Why is this on HN?

